# Merrick Classic & Grain Free



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I was buying something at the feed store and noticed the new Merrick formulas. On sale for $39.99 for 30lbs of the 30/15 Classic formulas and $39.99 for 25lb bags of the GF foods. Also a buy 8 get 1 free plan.

I am aware of some treat recalls for salmonella, but nothing more.

They look pretty good, comparable Fromm foods are more than twice the price.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I've used three of the old grain free formulas (Before Grain) and was generally satisfied with them. The newer ones don't appear to have changed much.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Losech said:


> I've used three of the old grain free formulas (Before Grain) and was generally satisfied with them. The newer ones don't appear to have changed much.


Quite a bit richer than they used to be.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am feeding Patches the grain free duck and sweet potato.
Just switching her over now from BB Salmon Wilderness.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have Indy on Beef &barley recipe, he seems to really like it, has good energy and made his coat super soft. I also like the fact that its 30% protein which is unusual for a grain inclusive food. My only reservation is the company reputation, they seem to have constant issues with quality control, whether its salmonella or people finding odd things in canned food like plastic, mold or pull tabs. 
So I'm unsure whether we'll go back to it, I like the ingredients, just not the company.

Also $39.99 is a really good price, anywhere here its at least $52 for a large bag.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We barely sell any Merrick now. We used to sell some grain free ones but I think once they changed the packaging...people tried something else?

Is Merrick really a trustworthy company?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

company freaks me out.
me,i'd rather pay for fromm, with no issues (so far, knock knock)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Has their quality control been with their food or just treats?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Has their quality control been with their food or just treats?



Just those funky body-part treats of theirs to my knowledge. My feed store is very aggressive with pricing but the $5 off is a nationwide deal as is the free bag policy.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I can't find a link to where people found tabs in canned food, but here are few other concerns

Mold Found in Merrick Cat Food Cans

Report of Nails in Merrick Dog Food

plastic found in cans
Response from Merrick

I can't vouch for the validity of these claims, but it makes me very suspicious of this company


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

The only time I've used Merrick was about five years go, got some Turducken. Gave the dog that ate it soupy poopy. That is one heckuva price though.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've never been fond of Merrick, they seem to have a lot of QC issues. However, they seem to have stepped up their game recently, with their new formulas, etc.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to say but I've had recent experience with their "not so good" quality control.  I was feeding the new grain free formulas (and one grain inclusive bag) since right before Christmas. I was buying the 5lb. bags, not the larger ones, though. Anyway, I had fed the Chicken, Beef (which they did great on) and was feeding the Pork when my dogs starting having a weird colored loose/diarrhea stool. At first, I didn't suspect the food because only one dog had it, but the next day all of them had the same stool. It made me suspicious of the food so I started inspecting everything they had eaten (that I knew of, of course). Usual treats and biscuits, usual supplements and they hadn't been out all that much this winter. However, when I looked at the kibble I had an "aha moment"! There were kibble pieces that were longer and way darker (denser looking) than the normal kibble all throughout the bag. It looked like the extruder had an issue or a vitamin mix was too concentrated. I hadn't seen anything like this in any other bag....I usually keep the bag and put the kibble in a clear container. I didn't empty this bag into the container, though, my daughter did and so I didn't notice it. I immediately stopped feeding the food and switched them cold turkey to Acana Duck & Pear (this was 2/10....I wrote it down). I looked at the bag and called Merrick right away with the lot number, etc. The rep. I spoke with said they had no reports of anything like it....of course they didn't lol. They offered me a coupon for 3.00 off any other bag! I politely declined it. I also let the store know about it where I bought the food.....actually a very special store called Jungle Jim's in Cincy, Ohio. It's a HUGE grocery/international store with a great pet section, but I don't see the manager finding out anything unless he chooses to open all the small bags of Pork and look into them. He should do this, but I know he didn't. Long story, a little shorter lol....it took about a week to get everything back to normal. Luckily they weren't acting sick, just weird stool that was not normal. They had only eaten out of the bag for about 4 days (I was out of town for 2 and my daughter was feeding them and giving me updates on what was happening). Who knows what might have happened it they had eaten a 25lb. bag! Needless to say, I'm not feeding Merrick now, and probably won't again, idk. It saddens me, too, because they loved it and were doing great on it until this happened.


----------

